# Here's a SG job well done!



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

These photos are from a Broker QC report on a FNMA property that SG did REO initial services on. These 1st few are Exterior and detached storage buildings.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Here are some house interior shots.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

And the last 3.....


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> And the last 3.....



*YOU GET WHAT YOU PAID FOR*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

LOL, where are the after shots?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> LOL, where are the after shots?



THESE ARE the after photos.......


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

didn't even bother to remove the rat before adding antifreeze.? And they get paid to do this?


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

I didnt see any air fresheners, are we sure the crew completed the order are dealing with personal property hold from safeguard. I always call in when rv, tailers whatever are on property and was told once not to complete just grass, wint, secure.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

idaho said:


> I didnt see any air fresheners, are we sure the crew completed the order are dealing with personal property hold from safeguard. I always call in when rv, tailers whatever are on property and was told once not to complete just grass, wint, secure.


yes, it was completed. the broker was sent a QC sign off sheet from Fannie Mae on it. We have no laws on personal property after foreclosure here. The property was posted for 15 days as a courtesy back in October. this crew is just 10 safeguards half assed hacks. They care nothing about the quality of the work, just meeting the time line.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

can't polish a turd.......


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Must have photoshopped the rat out, lol.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> can't polish a turd.......


But you could at least try!

I've seen MANY houses worse than this one clean up to the point of at least presentable. But back then there were vendors who cared working on them. They cared because they were paid enough to care. Not now!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

gotta love it.....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Those are more examples of the "Fly by nights" that last 60-90 days. The Nationals have heard all of the solutions so that this doesn't happen, they just aren't listening.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I've QCed many a fannie property.


You name the national.................. they don't care. I've failed lots of them.
Go back a month or two later.............. STILL failing for the same things.
At that point.............. why even bother????????


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I agree. We tun QCs every month with debris, hazards and emergency issues. We'll go back 30 days later and the last one to enter the property was our inspector.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

SG
AMS
A2Z

Seems like one or two more that I've done Fannie/HUD QCs on.
No one cares about their reputation.

Fail a property, some times a very low score............. 3 to 6 months later after many more fails the same contractor is still on the sign in sheets.

*I really don't care to work in an industry that does not care about making a difference**!!!!!!*



I like the properties like these. I show up and the grass is long and ragged, when I leave it looks like this........until next week.
I do it all over again and the customers are VERY appreciative!!!!


----------

